# Christmas Parties Sydney



## lisa82 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,
German Television (ZDF) is planning a documentary on special christmas parties/events in and around Sydney in the week before Christmas this year. We appreciate any ideas and contacts! Please email me to [email protected]
Thanks a lot,

Lisa Jansen


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

lisa82 said:


> Hi,
> German Television (ZDF) is planning a documentary on special christmas parties/events in and around Sydney in the week before Christmas this year. We appreciate any ideas and contacts! Please email me to [email protected]
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Lisa Jansen


That sounds like a very nice party to go to, unfortunately I cannot share any ideas about planning a party because I'm no party planner but I'm a certified party people.


----------

